# Saluton!



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello, WF members.

You can call me Calvin. I am 21 years old, currently studying business, and have wanted to be a writer since I was around ten years old. When I was that young I used to write stories on the computer about Mario and Luigi and have my mother edit them. I like to make rhyming passages in my head and I'm usually working on some kind of longer story. The problem is, I end up thinking of my writing as worthless and trashing the whole thing.

I'm here for critique and motivation. I'm determined not to trash my current project. It is going to be my first finished story. Then I can make a paper copy of the manuscript and work with it from there, but for now my goal is to push through the last chapter or two. I need advice from a real writer, so I'd like to get to know one before showing my work.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Calvin!

You can call me Elven. I am 20 years old, currently studying business, and have wanted to be a writer since I was 5. When I was young (5), I wrote about monkeys and bananas. It was epic. Then when I was 11 I wrote the first chapter to my novel. Unfortunately, WF had a reset of its servers just a little while ago, so that piece is long gone as I didn't have a saved copy. I like rhyme, and dislike poetry that isn't structured. I've never trashed a piece of writing on purpose; that being said, I have lost a lot of work through the trash or computer crashes. Always save your work, thankfully there's a new thing called an External HDD.

I'm here to motivate, critique, and write! I like receiving critiques, motivation normally causes me to stop what I'm doing, and I hope desperately that your story works out well.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello there Calvin, and welcome. Besides being a teacher, I'm also a published author (although not a bestselling one - yet) and I write mostly because I find pleasure in it and like to share my ideas with other people. When I receive a mail from someone as far as New Zealand or Malaysia about my books, I feel happy as a child!


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Calvin,

I'm Crash, 22 Years Old, Just Graduated College. I have my Bachelor of Arts in Writing, Rhetoric, Communications. I've been a writer for going on 8 years or so. So, since I was about 14. I've written a few things, a novel and a half, I guess. A shitload of short stories and poetry. Some of it is around the site somewhere, probably pushed to the 8th page by now, haha.

Much like Elven, I'm here to be a blackboard that talks back. So if you need anything, just let me know via message so I can take a look at your work. Most people on here are knowledgable in various subjects, but mostly we're all just different perspectives. Which I find one of the best parts of a forum.

I'm not sure what you mean by a "real writer" because if you like to write, you're a writer. But if you mean a published author, then well good luck getting a successful one that has loads of spare time to spend on you. If you're looking for a writer that can help you, there are definitely a lot here. And if you post in the right forums, you're bound to find them.


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to quote, but this is aimed towards Nickie from Belgium.

Was it hard to get published in the first place? I'd love to be a teacher, especially English. I love language and writing openly with no rules or restraints. Usually when I'm writing at my best it's because I'm freely flowing through the words. My best writing all comes out at once, then I adjust it little by little.

This is what I've been doing with my current story. I've been on a slump so I've been doing more adjusting than free writing, but I think that's all about to change. Would you like to see a sample of my writing? I'd be overjoyed to message you an excerpt and have your honest opinion. Is there a private message feature on the site?


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 8, 2012)

Crash_Tomas said:


> Hey Calvin,
> 
> I'm Crash, 22 Years Old, Just Graduated College. I have my Bachelor of Arts in Writing, Rhetoric, Communications. I've been a writer for going on 8 years or so. So, since I was about 14. I've written a few things, a novel and a half, I guess. A shitload of short stories and poetry. Some of it is around the site somewhere, probably pushed to the 8th page by now, haha.
> 
> ...



Ha, yes, I mean a published author, though anyone who lives by the pen (or the keyboard these days) can help me. You're definitely experienced enough to aid me in my quest to be published. Do you have any samples of your work on the site?


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 8, 2012)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Hello Calvin!
> 
> You can call me Elven. I am 20 years old, currently studying business, and have wanted to be a writer since I was 5. When I was young (5), I wrote about monkeys and bananas. It was epic. Then when I was 11 I wrote the first chapter to my novel. Unfortunately, WF had a reset of its servers just a little while ago, so that piece is long gone as I didn't have a saved copy. I like rhyme, and dislike poetry that isn't structured. I've never trashed a piece of writing on purpose; that being said, I have lost a lot of work through the trash or computer crashes. Always save your work, thankfully there's a new thing called an External HDD.
> 
> I'm here to motivate, critique, and write! I like receiving critiques, motivation normally causes me to stop what I'm doing, and I hope desperately that your story works out well.



Yes, I too have experienced the sadness of losing work over a crashed computer. Luckily I wasn't any older than 15, so it wasn't too serious. Knock on wood, if I lost my current story I'd not be happy.

What do you write these days? Do you stick to any specific genre? From your name I imagine fantasy, but names are labels like genre, only applicable to a certain degree.


----------



## Potty (Apr 8, 2012)

I consider myself published, granted only a short story. But I'm proud enough to call myself a published author from it! I write becuase I like the sound of my own voice... but no one listens to it. If I write it all down they have no choice but to read  (Baseball bat's come out if they don't)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 8, 2012)

You'd most certainly be correct about Fantasy. I'm a bit of a dabbler, I can write anything - I enjoy writing structured poetry as well. But Fantasy is my cocaine. I love building entire universes and cultures. It's a gift to be able to have free thought, I like to use it to the fullest extent.

As for what I'm writing these days - accounts and balances, my friend. Unfortunately I'm embroiled in this "Finance" degree, so I've got a lot of financial paperwork. I'm currently working on a contract worth up to $800,000 for my firm. But I think that's not the paperwork you mean.

I haven't touched my novel in a long time. I believe if I had a couple hours, I could finish the 1st and second chapter, but I do a lot of fore-thought when writing. I have a piece that was published in a short-story magazine, called "The Fates of Time" or something like that. It was a story dripping with irony, about a soldier in the not-too-distant future. He was working on a planet he fell in love with, but the play on thoughts comes from his death. On Earth, he'd always spoken to his mother about how the savages needed to die, how the planet should be blown apart because the people were so unapproachable. Once there, he fell in love with it, but then was killed in a crossfire between the humans and the (enter name for savages here). His mother read in the paper a couple days later that the planet had been destroyed following a situation with heavy casualties.

My favorite piece I'm writing is about a girl who is to become the Queen of a Kingdom in a fantasy land. Swords, elves... the whole thing.

Enough about me, this is an intro page! PM me if you'd like to chat sometime.

Cheers,
Elven


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Apr 8, 2012)

Taknovrthewrld said:


> Ha, yes, I mean a published author, though anyone who lives by the pen (or the keyboard these days) can help me. You're definitely experienced enough to aid me in my quest to be published. Do you have any samples of your work on the site?



I do have stories on the site, but most aren't complete, because I tend to keep those for myself. Just drafts and things of the sort that I need help with, for some kind of input. I have a story in Fiction, though it's rough.

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 9, 2012)

Potty said:


> I consider myself published, granted only a short story. But I'm proud enough to call myself a published author from it! I write becuase I like the sound of my own voice... but no one listens to it. If I write it all down they have no choice but to read  (Baseball bat's come out if they don't)
> 
> Welcome to the forums!



I'd love to read your short story. do you have it posted on the site? Do people usually post their personal work on the site?


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 9, 2012)

Directed at Crash (forgot to quote again ;  I drank a little but I'm totally sincere)

Thank you, it's nice to talk to people with similar interests. I have a draft that I'd like to post, or at least have someone look at and tell me if it _draws _them lol Could you PM me a link to your posted work?


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 9, 2012)

Elvenswordsman said:


> You'd most certainly be correct about Fantasy. I'm a bit of a dabbler, I can write anything - I enjoy writing structured poetry as well. But Fantasy is my cocaine. I love building entire universes and cultures. It's a gift to be able to have free thought, I like to use it to the fullest extent.
> 
> As for what I'm writing these days - accounts and balances, my friend. Unfortunately I'm embroiled in this "Finance" degree, so I've got a lot of financial paperwork. I'm currently working on a contract worth up to $800,000 for my firm. But I think that's not the paperwork you mean.
> 
> ...



Hm, what do I do if I don't use Skype, MSN, AIM, or Yahoo?... Is there a site messaging system?


----------



## Potty (Apr 9, 2012)

Taknovrthewrld said:


> I'd love to read your short story. do you have it posted on the site? Do people usually post their personal work on the site?



There's a link to it in my signature. It was converted to talking story as part of a prize.


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 9, 2012)

Potty said:


> There's a link to it in my signature. It was converted to talking story as part of a prize.



Oh wow, so you won that contest? You wrote that piece? Was the contest on the site?


----------



## Potty (Apr 10, 2012)

Taknovrthewrld said:


> Oh wow, so you won that contest? You wrote that piece? Was the contest on the site?



Yup, Writers' forum magazine hosted the contest and as a bonus prize the winner would have it recorded.


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Apr 10, 2012)

Potty said:


> Yup, Writers' forum magazine hosted the contest and as a bonus prize the winner would have it recorded.



Wow, that's so cool. I'd love to enter one of the contests. Do you write a new piece for each one, or do you pick something from your cache?


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 10, 2012)

Note: It'd be appreciated if further discussion on this topic is taken to Visitor Messages or Private Messages.


----------



## Potty (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry guv!


----------

